# Replacing Windows in Stucco House



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Use a grinder with a diamond wheel to cut away the stucco around the windows. Cut away as much stucco as you need to remove the existing window.

Then replace the windows with the new ones. You may need to tweak the stucco removed to allow for the new nailing flange.

After installing, add drip edge and mastic to suit and then trim out using wood or other trim pieces.


----------

